# Авиация > Матчасть >  Серийные номера МиГ-21СМТ.

## RA3DCS

Если рассматривать серийные номера всех модификаций МиГ-21 то, пожалуй, история с серийными номерами является самой запутанной для модификации  СМТ поскольку они выпускался достаточно небольшой серией для нужд советских ВВС.
Что мы имеем по серийным номерам этой машины?
Как известно, СМТ (изд 50) выпускался с двумя типами накладных баков, большим на 900л и маленьким 530л. 
Первые СМТ имели заводской номер типа 500 далее две буквы (серия) и две цифры (номер самолета в серии)  пример 500АТ01. 
По некоторым данным, с серии 500АА07 МиГ-21СМТ начали выпускать с завода с маленьким баком. По другим данным они дорабатывались в частях.
Буквами кодировалась серия выпуска, остается разобраться в соответствии букв сериям. 
После СМТ стали иметь номера типа 50029084
МиГ-21СМ имели номера типа 150СА01.
Кроме того имеется еще загадочная модификация изд 50БИС, что это было? Модификация СМТ с маленьким баком или уже первые серии МиГ-21БИС?
Давайте попробуем разобраться!
У кого есть мнения по этому вопросу?

----------


## C-22

Соответствуие букв сериям простое:

C А М О Л Е Т Ч И К
0  1 2 3  4 5  6 7 8 9

С уважением

----------


## RA3DCS

> Соответствуие букв сериям простое:


Игорь, это на самом деле? Или просто прикол?

----------


## APKAH

Похоже что да, и не только у Миг-21, а еще у ранних Миг-25.

Например 020СМ03 получается Миг-25рб("изделие 02Б") #03-03
Но вот как понимать если только одна буква в начале или середине заводского номера?    :Confused: 
МиГ-25рбс  Н0200004
Миг-21пфм  94Р4609
Миг-21пфм  67К6513

----------


## C-22

> Игорь, это на самом деле? Или просто прикол?


Прикол тех, кто придумал такую расшифровку....  :Smile:  Конечно на самом деле.... И на первых сериях МиГ-25 такое было, совершенно точно говорит Аркан...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Похоже что да, и не только у Миг-21, а еще у ранних Миг-25.
> 
> Например 020СМ03 получается Миг-25рб("изделие 02Б") #03-03.


Тогда уж 02-03



> Но вот как понимать если только одна буква в начале или середине заводского номера?   
> МиГ-25рбс  Н0200004
> Миг-21пфм  94Р4609
> Миг-21пфм  67К6513


Вопрос: 25-е делалм только на ГАЗИСО, по-моему. А, вот, эти ПФМы делали на разных заводах или на одном? Да и буквы "Р"  в слове "самолетчик" нет. Кстати, в книге Мормэна-Белякова под 94Р подразумевается МИГ-21Р. Мог под этим зав. номером скрываться один из опытных МИГ-21Р?
P.S.А откуда взяты эти зав. номера?
P.P.S.А вообще, я думаю, вряд ли мы узнаем ответы на все эти вопросы (по зав. номерам) потому что уже, наверное, и нет тех людей, которые этим занимались-секретили зав. номера.

----------


## timsz

> Вопрос: 25-е делалм только на ГАЗИСО, по-моему.


В Дубне что-то делали.

----------


## APKAH

Да верно, 02-03.
Кстати нашел в записях, доходило и до трех букв - 124-я серия:
Миг-21пфм №01, ВВС СССР, з/н 64АМЛ01
в догонку к буквенным:
Миг-21пфм №6614, ВВС Польши, з/н 67Л6614
---------------------
Миг-21пфм - в Горький(1963-1966,паралельно шла серия Миг-21пф(1962-1965), строились также Миг-21пфм в Луховицах(1964-1968) - предполагаю что на экспорт
Миг-21см - Горький(349)(1968-1971), смт(281)(1971-1973).
Миг-25 - только Горький(1186)(1967-1985)
 Вероятно буквенную систему внедрили именно на заводе №21(ГАЗ) где-то в начале 60-х годов

А вообще, думаю, по заводским Миг-25 не так страшно, разберемся, вот типы ЛА до 60-го года вызывают опасения, но там вроде присваивали заводские "не сложные"...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Миг-21см(349)(1968-1971), смт(281)(1971-1973), предполагаю что на экспорт.


349 и 281-это кол-во построенных машин? Неужели СМТ было построено почти столько же, сколько и СМов? И, потом, разве СМТ шли на экспорт?



> Миг-25 - только Горький(1186)(1967-1985)


Это понятно.



> Вероятно буквенную систему внедрили именно на заводе №21(ГАЗ) где-то в начале 60-х годов


Вполне возможно. Но, может быть, не в начале, а в конце. Впервые встретил буквы в зав. номерах  МИГ-25РБ (изд.02Б). Все буквы, действительно, находятся в пределах "самолетчик". Но! Есть  номера вообще без букв (02008008), есть и с одной (020С8008). И, по-моему, буквенные серии встречаются и на СУ-15. Надо бы у Павла поинтересоваться.



> А вообще, думаю, по заводским Миг-25 не так страшно, разберемся,


Дай-то бог.



> вот типы ЛА до 60-го года вызывают опасения, но там вроде присваивали заводские "не сложные"...


Поначалу у 21-го з-да было просто-тип (изделие), №з-да (21), дальше серия и номер (4 цифры). Например, ПФ: 76210101. Ну, потом, видимо испугавшись, что амеры все расшифруют, запутали все это дело так, что сейчас уже, наверное, никто не разберется.

----------


## APKAH

> 349 и 281-это кол-во построенных машин? Неужели СМТ было построено почти столько же, сколько и СМов? И, потом, разве СМТ шли на экспорт?


Очевидно столько-же сколько "см"-ов. Насчет экспорта - перепутал с "пфм". Изменил верхний пост,что-бы понятнее было. Экспортная версия "смт" - Миг-21мф, хотя есть подтверждение что "смт" были в ВВС СФРЮ.




> Вполне возможно. Но, может быть, не в начале, а в конце. Впервые встретил буквы в зав. номерах МИГ-25РБ (изд.02Б). Все буквы, действительно, находятся в пределах "самолетчик". Но! Есть номера вообще без букв (02008008), есть и с одной (020С8008). И, по-моему, буквенные серии встречаются и на СУ-15


Да, все-же не в начале, а ближе к концу 60-х, вероятно где-то в 1968.
020С8008 - действительно интересно...

Миг-25рб 02007007 выпуск - 01.10.1973 #07-07
Миг-25рбв 02007033 - #07-33			
Миг-25рб 020С8008 - #08-08 ?
Миг-25рб	02008067  выпуск - 25.12.1972 #08-67
как то странно получается по сериям...

----------


## Bambr

> Экспортная версия *"смт" - Миг-21мф*, хотя есть подтверждение что "смт" были в ВВС СФРЮ.


????????????

----------


## FLOGGER

Маненько выбиваясь из темы, но  и заводить новую тоже смысла нет, хотел бы уточнить отличия (внешние) 25РБ от 25РБВ. Если кто-то может объяснить толково (некоторые отличия я знаю), то хотелось бы увидеть их на фото.
 И еще вопрос: МИГ-25Р, который стоит в Монино, это правда бывший Е-155Р-3?
P.S.Ну, а заодно и отличия Р от РБ неплохо бы...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Миг-25рб 02007007 выпуск - 01.10.1973 #07-07
> Миг-25рбв 02007033 - #07-33			
> Миг-25рб 020С8008 - #08-08 ?
> Миг-25рб	02008067  выпуск - 25.12.1972 #08-67
> как то странно получается по сериям...


Не удивлюсь, если окажется, что эти номера вообще "от балды" сделаны. И в них *нет никакой информации* о серии, годе выпуска и пр. Вполне допускаю, что на заводе-изготовителе есть реальные сведения о том, когда, какой самолет выпущен и какой зав. номер за ним закреплен. Кстати, вот эти номера с буквами, они где нанесены? Под стабилизаторром он есть? Или он из формуляра? Хотя, скорее всего, в формуляре и на самолете он, наверное,  один и тот же.

----------


## Bambr

Продолжаем про СМТ.




> Кроме того имеется еще загадочная модификация изд 50БИС, что это было? Модификация СМТ с маленьким баком или уже первые серии МиГ-21БИС?


Third Generation 

All-weather interceptor and reconnaissance aircraft with gun and missile (on four wing pylons) armament (one 23mm gun GSh-23, MiG-21S with GP-9 gun pod, MiG-21R with recce pod instead of the gun).

MiG-21R (94R, 03) 
MiG-21S (95) 
MiG-21SM (15) 
MiG-21M (88, built under licence in India) 
MiG-21M (96) 
MiG-21MF (96A) 
MiG-21MT (96B) 
MiG-21MF (96F) 
MiG-21MF-75 (63) 
MiG-21SMT (50) 
*MiG-21ST (50bis)* 
Взято отсюда http://www.mig-21.de/english/technicaldataversions.htm

----------


## Mig

> ... Насчет экспорта - перепутал с "пфм". Изменил верхний пост,что-бы понятнее было. Экспортная версия "смт" - Миг-21мф, хотя есть подтверждение что "смт" были в ВВС СФРЮ.


Может вы опять что-то перепутали? МиГ-21МФ - это экспортная версия СМ. При чем здесь СМТ?

И будьте добры, "подтверждение" того, что СМТ были в СФРЮ общественности предъявите, pls.

----------


## FLOGGER

Насколько я знаю, 21СМТ в СФРЮ не было. Но меня вопрос их распространения не волнует. Мне интереснее другое.

----------


## Bambr

> ... хотя есть подтверждение что "смт" были в ВВС СФРЮ.


Это "подтверждение" расположено здесь http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig21smt.html 6-я сверху фотография с подписью "МиГ-21СМТ ВВС Югославии".

----------


## Mig

> Это "подтверждение" расположено здесь http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig21smt.html 6-я сверху фотография с подписью "МиГ-21СМТ ВВС Югославии".


Подпись под этой фотографией ошибочная. 
В действительности на фото - МиГ-21бис, снятый в несколько не привычном ракусе.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Подпись под этой фотографией ошибочная. 
> В действительности на фото - МиГ-21бис, снятый в несколько не привычном ракусе.


А где написано музейный МиГ-21СМТ Сергей Рябцев – Это МиГ21МТ с  МЭИ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Совершенно  точно-БИС. Перепутать было невозможно, но им удалось.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Только сегодня был в ЦМВС, специально слазил под МиГ-21СМ борт № 70,


Павел, а как тебя туда пустили? По знакомству? Я тоже хочу.



> докладываю результаты "вылазки": обнаружил по шильдику в нишах левой и правой опор шасси, на левом выбит № 10646, на правом № 10637.


Это, чтобы врага запутать. Чтоб он, проклятый. не мог сосчитать наши 21-е! Этот номер не является серийным номером. Надо было смотреть в нише передней ноги.



> Остальное додумывайте сами.


Не могу. Думалка уже не думает.

----------


## PPV

> Павел, а как тебя туда пустили? По знакомству? Я тоже хочу.
> ...
> Это, чтобы врага запутать. Чтоб он, проклятый. не мог сосчитать наши 21-е! Этот номер не является серийным номером. Надо было смотреть в нише передней ноги.
> ... 
> Не могу. Думалка уже не думает.


Пустили "по знакомству", однако вынужден расстроить: со слов работников музея, якобы никакой эксплуатационной документации вместе с самолетами в музей не поставлялось...
В нише передней опоры шильдиков, к сожалению, не обнаружил. А насчет того, что вышеуказанные номера неважны, ты не прав. По крайней мере, серия теперь точно известна...
Насчет думалки - ты же не один  :Smile: , подключай соратников!

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, но они же должны были принять "объект" по каким-то докам, где *должен* быть указан тип и номер "материальной ценности". Не могли же они принять "7,5 тонн железа, №70"?
А серийного номера там нет. Это видно из сообщений RA3DCS. Настоящий номер он нашел только в передней нише. Еле видно его там. Тип номера: аа бб вв. Т. е.: тип (2цифры), серия (2 цифры), номер(2 цифры).
Эти 5 цифр-это остаток заводского номера. Почему они разные-загадка. Хотя с этим уже сталкивались на МИГ-23.
А соратники все здесь, на форуме.

----------


## PPV

> Павел, но они же должны были принять "объект" по каким-то докам, где *должен* быть указан тип и номер "материальной ценности". Не могли же они принять "7,5 тонн железа, №70"?
> А серийного номера там нет. Это видно из сообщений RA3DCS. Настоящий номер он нашел только в передней нише. Еле видно его там. Тип номера: аа бб вв. Т. е.: тип (2цифры), серия (2 цифры), номер(2 цифры).
> Эти 5 цифр-это остаток заводского номера. Почему они разные-загадка. Хотя с этим уже сталкивались на МИГ-23.
> А соратники все здесь, на форуме.


Валера, по МиГ-21СМ изложил все, что нашел на сегодняшний момент, а по поводу документов - все, что услышал в музее. Могу добавить, что осмотр тамошнего МиГ-21Ф был ненамного результативнее, в одной из ниш шасси нашел шильдик с № 205. Просто все неоднократно закрашивалось толстым слоем серой краски. Покраска у них раз в 5 лет, прикинь, сколько там стоят машины, и сколько раз за это время их красили...
Надеюсь, что это не последнее общение с музейщиками, может быть позднее удастся "раскрутить" их и на документы. По нашим машинам было немного результативнее, на самолетах нашли серийные номера на все, за исключением Су-7Б...

----------


## AndyK

> Павел, но они же должны были принять "объект" по каким-то докам, где *должен* быть указан тип и номер "материальной ценности". Не могли же они принять "7,5 тонн железа, №70"?
> А серийного номера там нет. Это видно из сообщений RA3DCS. Настоящий номер он нашел только в передней нише. Еле видно его там. Тип номера: аа бб вв. Т. е.: тип (2цифры), серия (2 цифры), номер(2 цифры).
> Эти 5 цифр-это остаток заводского номера. Почему они разные-загадка. Хотя с этим уже сталкивались на МИГ-23.
> А соратники все здесь, на форуме.


Я тут звонил в Саратовский музей, в администрации мне сказали, что техника была передана по Постановлению Правительства, где было указано планера самолетов типы такие-то номера такие то и все, никаких формуляров и какой-либо еще документации.
По поводу разных номеров никакой загадки нет, Павел мне уже разъяснял, что такое бывает сплошь и рядом - при сборке на стапеле использутся агрегаты и узлы из заводского задела.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Стенд по знаку "Отличный самолет" (из части эксплуатировавшей Су-24):


Спасибо большое!!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

Как сообщает Вадим Новиков, в запасниках Рижского музея авиации имеются фонари кабин МиГ-21СМТ (сн. 50024007, 50027058). Предположительно это остатки порезанных Миг-21 с территории Рижского ВВАИУ возле Кишезерса.
Вот Вадим фото прислал.

----------


## RA3DCS

> : обнаружил по шильдику в нишах левой и правой опор шасси, на левом выбит № 10646, на правом № 10637.


Павел, а ошибки с номерами не может быть? Что-то эти номера ни под одну систему не подходят?

----------


## PPV

> Павел, а ошибки с номерами не может быть? Что-то эти номера ни под одну систему не подходят?


Все возможно, никто не застрахован...
Я не настаиваю на точности, в нише темно, подсветки не было. Все шильдики замазаны краской...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, на будущий год с растворителем  приеду, пойдем краску отмывать?

----------


## PPV

> Павел, на будущий год с растворителем  приеду, пойдем краску отмывать?


Валера, если удастся посмотреть документы, может быть обойдется и без применения спецсредств, ...

----------


## RA3DCS

> на левом выбит № 10646, на правом № 10637.


Даже если предположить, что эти номера последние цифры формулярного номера 150210646 и 150210637. Шестая серия 46 и 37 самолет в серии. Но СМ выпускались с 1968 по 1971 годы когда серия и номер самолета еще не шифровались (вернее серия шифровалась буквенным кодом). 46 и 37 самолет в серии выглядит очень сомнительно.

----------


## RA3DCS

Разные номера на левой и правой консоли крыла встречаются (например на МиГ-21УС бн. -06 Рижского музея), но не следует забывать, что это музейный экспонат и там может быть что угодно. Могло ли так быть на практике, (самолеты с разными основными деталями планера)? Сомнительно!!!

----------


## PPV

> Разные номера на левой и правой консоли крыла встречаются (например на МиГ-21УС бн. -06 Рижского музея), но не следует забывать, что это музейный экспонат и там может быть что угодно. Могло ли так быть на практике, (самолеты с разными основными деталями планера)? Сомнительно!!!


Так было сплошь и рядом...

----------


## timsz

На белорусском форуме были фотографии, как МиГ-15 для музея собирали. Если не ошибаюсь, как минимум три использовалось.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это совсем разные вещи. Одно дело собрать для музея хороший экспонат, там можно к разным "уловкам" (в хорошем смысле слова) прибегнуть. И совсем другое дело, когда в музее находится экспонат, взятый прямо из части. Я не знаю, но не думаю, что рижане собирали 06-й из разных агрегатов. Скорее всего это нормальный самолет. 
На первом фото самолет точно Тбилисского з-да (по шильдику). Второй шильдик тоже, скорее всего. 31-го з-да, но система нумерации иная несколько. По-моему, там до типа (68) стоят еще 2 цифры, или меня глючит? Александр, а на каких агрегатах стоят эти шильды? Эти агрегаты могли быть заменены в ходе капремонта, к примеру? Например, был заменен агрегат изготовления того же 31-го з-да, но система нумерации там в это время уже изменилась. Отсюда, м.б., и другие цифры.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, если удастся посмотреть документы, может быть обойдется и без применения спецсредств, ...


Это было бы лучше всего. 
По-моему, у Коли Поликарпова были когда-то какие-то связи в ЦМВС.

----------


## RA3DCS

> По-моему, там до типа (68) стоят еще 2 цифры, или меня глючит? Александр, а на каких агрегатах стоят эти шильды? .


В нише крыла. в левой (cn 02685133).В правой 685122.
Как сообщает Вадим в нише носовой стойки шильдов нет только номер краской 02685133.

----------


## FLOGGER

Тогда, скорее всего, его номер 0233. Но интересно, почему на второй шильде нет номера серии?

----------


## RA3DCS

Вадим подкинул техническую загадку.
В запасниках Рижского музея имеется правая консоль. На элероне имеется номер 516993051. Что это было? 
Консоль привезена из Лиелварде. Какие есть версии?

----------


## Migarius

> Вадим подкинул техническую загадку.
> В запасниках Рижского музея имеется правая консоль. На элероне имеется номер 516993051. Что это было? 
> Консоль привезена из Лиелварде. Какие есть версии?


Судя по номеру это МиГ-21УМ

----------


## FLOGGER

Александр, немного отвлекаясь от темы, а не могли бы Вы попросить Вадима измерить высоту крыла (или толщину крыла) МИГ-21 в самом широком месте, т. е. по нише шасси в месте стыковки с ф-жем? Это удобно, т. к. крыло отстыковано. Давно меня интересует этот  вопрос, но сам это сделать не могу, т. к. в Питере негде.
Я там нарисовал каракули на фото, поймете, о  чем речь.
Александр, а в каком смысле "версии"? Понятно, что это УМ Тбилисского з-да. Есть одна "лишняя" цифра, но к этому уже привыкли, что в разные времена виды номеров, даже одного з-да, менялись со временем.

----------


## Migarius

> Понятно, что это УМ Тбилисского з-да. Есть одна "лишняя" цифра, но к этому уже привыкли, что в разные времена виды номеров, даже одного з-да, менялись со временем.


В указанном номере нет ничего лишнего. Типичный внешнезаводской серийный номер, который заносился в формуляр и проставлялся на самолёте. Такие номера появились после введения практики присвоения самолётам внутри- и внешнезаводских регистрационных (серийных) номеров.

----------


## FLOGGER

"Вычислил" я тебя, Migarius, 
"Лишней" я назвал девятку, пятую по порядку. По-моему, она не имеет смысла. 2 цифры-тип, 2 цифры-завод, 2 цифры-серия, 2 цифры-номер в серии. Может быть и другой порядок, пример уже приводился. Хотя, м. б., что в этом номере вообще нет ни серии, ни номера в серии. Только тип и з-д.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Судя по номеру это МиГ-21УМ


Судя по номеру да! Но совсем забыл добавить, что крыло имеет две точки подвески.

----------


## Migarius

> "Вычислил" я тебя, Migarius, 
> "Лишней" я назвал девятку, пятую по порядку. По-моему, она не имеет смысла. 2 цифры-тип, 2 цифры-завод, 2 цифры-серия, 2 цифры-номер в серии. Может быть и другой порядок, пример уже приводился. Хотя, м. б., что в этом номере вообще нет ни серии, ни номера в серии. Только тип и з-д.


Я же уже говорил, что в указанном номере лишнего ничего нет. :Smile:  Во внешнезаводских серийных номерах для обозначения машины в серии отводилось три цифры. Добавлю, что номера серий и номера машин в серии шли по порядку только во внутризаводских номерах, а на внешнезаводские номера эти правила не распространялись и они шли далеко не по порядку. Поэтому на заводах-производителях существуют таблицы перевода внешнезаводского номера во внутризаводской.

----------


## FLOGGER

> а на внешнезаводские номера эти правила не распространялись и они шли далеко не по порядку. Поэтому на заводах-производителях существуют таблицы перевода внешнезаводского номера во внутризаводской.


Я это уже понял, поэтому и написал, что кроме типа и н-ра з-да искать там нечего. Но, может быть, где-то набит и настоящий серийный номер? По крайней мере, настоящие номера находили и в передней нише, и на обратной стороне люков. Где-то это дело узаконено?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Судя по номеру да! Но совсем забыл добавить, что крыло имеет две точки подвески.


Теперь это меняет дело. Тогда вопрос понятен. Мне спарки с четырьмя пилонами не попадались, я не видел таких. А одно только крыло? Левого нет? Посмотреть бы, что там на элероне. 
Вообще, откуда номер на элероне? Раньше кто-нибудь встречал?

----------


## Bambr

> ... Поэтому на заводах-производителях существуют таблицы перевода внешнезаводского номера во внутризаводской.


А есть возможность разжиться такой ценной информацией?

----------


## Migarius

> Судя по номеру да! Но совсем забыл добавить, что крыло имеет две точки подвески.


А можно увидеть крыло в таком же ракурсе, но с другой стороны. Так, чтобы элерон был хорошо виден.

----------


## Bambr

Рассматривал фото из поста 243 и у меня сложилось впечатление, что элерон не родной.
Порылся в Инете и как вам это:
*39  516993051        MiG-21UM. Stored Graf Ignatievo Aug 2002* 
найдено здесь http://www.aeroflight.co.uk/waf/bulg...types/mig3.htm

----------


## Migarius

> Рассматривал фото из поста 243 и у меня сложилось впечатление, что элерон не родной.
> Порылся в Инете и как вам это:
> *39  516993051        MiG-21UM. Stored Graf Ignatievo Aug 2002* 
> найдено здесь http://www.aeroflight.co.uk/waf/bulg...types/mig3.htm


Я тоже такого мнения. Уж больно пятна камуфляжа на крыле и элероне не совпадают. При виде крыла в плане, со стороны камуфляжа, это должно быть хорошо заметно.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, по пятнам  сразу видно, что элерон не родной. Поэтому и спросил про левое крыло. Интересно, как болгарский элерон попал в Ригу?
Александр, при случае постарайся толщину крыла мне как-нибудь разузнать.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Рассматривал фото из поста 243 и у меня сложилось впечатление, что элерон не родной.
> Порылся в Инете и как вам это:
> *39  516993051        MiG-21UM. Stored Graf Ignatievo Aug 2002* 
> найдено здесь http://www.aeroflight.co.uk/waf/bulg...types/mig3.htm


Bambr, нет слов! Ну Вы даете! Браво! 
P.S.Как додумался до этого?

----------


## Migarius

При внимательном рассмотрении приведённого выше номера у меня складывается впечатление, что пятая цифра не 9, а 0. Жаль, что она в нужном месте замазана краской. Сравните её написание с более-менее видимыми 9 и 0. По моему она ближе к 0. Краску бы смыть аккуратненько, глядишь всё бы и прояснилось. :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> А можно увидеть крыло в таком же ракурсе, но с другой стороны. Так, чтобы элерон был хорошо виден.


К сожалению, есть только фото нижней стороны крыла, так как оно лежит верхней стороной к забору. Просьбу замерить толщину крыла и сделать фото верхней стороны Вадиму передам.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Просьбу замерить толщину крыла и сделать фото верхней стороны Вадиму передам.


Александр, буду премного благодарен, спасибо.

----------


## FLOGGER

> При внимательном рассмотрении приведённого выше номера у меня складывается впечатление, что пятая цифра не 9, а 0. Жаль, что она в нужном месте замазана краской. Сравните её написание с более-менее видимыми 9 и 0. По моему она ближе к 0. Краску бы смыть аккуратненько, глядишь всё бы и прояснилось.


А от того, девятка это или ноль, что-то зависит? Тогда будет 03051. Это как-то расшифровывается? Мне кажется, нет.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А от того, девятка это или ноль, что-то зависит?


Если там 0 то элерон будет не от Болгарской спарки.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, это-то понятно.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вадим сообщает по поводу консоли крыла с элероном от спарки.
--------------------------------------------
Толщину померили - приблизительно 188 мм. Думаю истинное значение
немного меньше (186-185 мм), всё-таки условия измерения были далеки от идеальных.
Вадим вскрыл пару лючков, обнаружил шильдик и выяснилось, что крыло оказалось, от МиГ-21СМТ 50025098. 
А на консоль СМТ 25098 элерон от спарки уже просто поставили для
комплектности. Не факт, что он с этим элероном летал. Как сказал
Виктор Петрович, крыло он это выпросил, для того чтобы был ремфонд на
замену правой консоли 76-го борта (его повредили, когда буксировали
самолёт из Лиелварде в Ригу).

----------


## FLOGGER

За размер по крылу, который меня интересовал-отдельное большое спасибо!
За информацию тоже спасибо. А они не уточнили з\н элерона? Элерон действительно болгарский? (спасибо bambr'у)

----------


## RA3DCS

Изучая формуляры СМТ бн-10 Рижского музея авиации, обнаружил такой момент.
В главе 4 «записи о передачу самолета в другую часть» имеется такие записи:
1972.04.24 самолет принят с завода 515-й ИАП Текель Венгрия в/ч 49712
1979, 08.04 самолет сдан в/ч 49712 (видимо в ремонт).

С августа 1979 по январь 1980 самолет видимо ожидает очереди на ремонт.

1980, 01,18 самолет принят  в/ч 36981 ( Одесский АРЗ ).
1980.04.11 самолет сдан с АРЗ в/ч 36981
1980.04.22 принят 515-й ИАП в/ч 49712  ( с ремонта ).
1982.02.08 самолет сдан в/ч 49712 ( передача техники из Венгрии в Лиелварде )
1984,02.16 самолет принят в/ч 30135. 899 АПИБ  Лиелварде.

Вот тут возникает вопрос, где находился самолет два года до принятия в 899 АПИБ Лиелварде?
Если самолет находился на хранении, то  в формуляре должна быть запись о
консервации, проведении периодического ТО, так ведь?

Могли в формуляре перепутать год? Вместо 2 написать 4, но запись о приемке 84г. имеется и в третьей части первой книги.
Главное в разделе «Итоговые сведения о работе самолета» за 1982-1984 год налет имеется!
Правда, за 1982год с февраля по август налет проставлен, но нет подписи техника ведущего формуляр. А с сентября по декабрь 1982г. Пустые строки.
Мог самолет летать два года, в какой либо части без указаний сведений о приеме- передаче?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот тут возникает вопрос, где находился самолет два года до принятия в 899 АПИБ Лиелварде?
> ........
> Могли в формуляре перепутать год? Вместо 2 написать 4, но запись о приемке 84г. имеется и в третьей части первой книги.


С помощью ветерана 899 апиб удалось выяснить, что МиГ-21СМТ бн-10 был принят в 1АЭ 899 апиб а в феврале 1982 года. Запись 84 г. Является ошибкой. А после ее (ошибку) автоматически скопировали в третью часть первой книги.

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-21СМТ
Украина, Днепропетровская обл., с. Перещепине.
Регистрационный номер: 17 красный; (с/н 500АЧ02)
Фотограф Игорь Приходченко

----------


## APKAH

*RA3DCS*
 Не заглядывали ли вы в формуляр рижского Миг-21смт №40? Известно ли какой бортовой номер имел ранее этот борт?
 Где-то в 2005-2006 годах разглядывал музейные борта, и приметил что под многими бортовыми номерами авиатехники скрываются другие номера, в записях осталось что под №40(Миг-21смт) просматривался №81  :Smile:  Очевидно при поступлении в Лиелварде(в/ч 30135) Миги получили новые бортовые номера? Отражено ли как то это в формуляре Миг-21смт №10 ?

----------


## AndyK

В формулярах не ведутся записи о бортовых номерах. Номер пишется на обложке формуляра, чаще (из-за смены номеров) прикрепляется картонка с номером. Борт №40 раньше был в Лиелварде №81, в какой-то момент номера там изменились.

----------


## RA3DCS

Как справедливо заметил Андрей, информация о бортовом номере есть только на обложке формуляра, да на сумке хранения формуляров.
По воспоминанием ветеранов бортовые номера менялись довольно часто, при получении самолета из другой части, даже при передаче самолета в другую эскадрилью. Чтоб разношерстые номера не портили строй.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саратов Парк Победы МиГ-21СМТ  11 красный; (с/н 500AИ12 )


Довольно интересная информация поступила из Саратова. Оказывается МиГ-21СМТ в Парке Победы имеет совсем другой серийный номер. А именно 50019062.

----------


## timsz

Вообще, не исключено, что оба номера правильные. Тогда это очень ценная информация.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вообще, не исключено, что оба номера правильные. .


Как видите той самой железки, на которой выбит истинный серийный номер на самолете не оказалось.  Так, что проверить правильность номера АИ12, возможности нет.

----------


## timsz

Пока не противоречит другой информации, можно исходить из того, что это правильный номер.

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

На маленьких алюминиевых табличках часто, наверное, не серийники самолета, а заводские номера агрегатов, из которых он собран. Поэтому в правой и левой консолях номера разные, а в передней нише номер тоже должен быть свой - это зав. номер фюзеляжа. Не знаю точно, может он и является главным, по которому серийник и дается машине. В киле тоже должна быть своя табличка. Например, на МиГ-17 она находится в выемке под рулем направления. На каждом агрегате она есть своя. Серийник самолета по-моему наносится только краской в определенных для каждого типа местах и дублируется целиком или полностью на съемных частях планера, таких, как крышки люков, пилоны и т.п. На перекрашенных музейных машинах серийника можно и не найти. У меня хранится крышка фонаря от МиГ-21СМ б/н 05 из 18-го Гв.АПИБ с/н 150А005. Надо глянуть, что на ней написано. И еще где-то табличка с номером лежит, которую я из кабины снял.

----------


## RA3DCS

> На перекрашенных музейных машинах серийника можно и не найти. У меня хранится крышка фонаря от МиГ-21СМ б/н 05 из 18-го Гв.АПИБ с/н 150А005. Надо глянуть, что на ней написано. И еще где-то табличка с номером лежит, которую я из кабины снял.


Все можно найти, надо просто иметь возможность полазить по самолету.
Что за крышка фонаря у Вас имеется можно фотографию посмотреть?

----------


## RA3DCS

> а в передней нише номер тоже должен быть свой - это зав. номер фюзеляжа.  .


В передней нише как раз заводской номер самолета находится. На самолетах после 70 годов выпуска и в нишах основных шасси номера на бирках одинаковые и соответствуют формулярному номеру. Что можем видеть на примере МиГ-21СМТ Рижского музея.

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

Самолета-то уж нет давно, жив еще его брат б/н 33, тоже из Галенок http://www.aviamonuments.ru/planes/R...rovskiy+kray/2
http://www.aviamonuments.ru/planes/R...rovskiy+kray/1
но на нем серийник на видимых частях, к сожалению не просматривается. Крышку я постараюсь отснять на неделе и табличку поищу тоже.
Вот пара фоток б/н 05, где видно номера. Это сканы с пленки - то немногое, что осталось.

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

Вообще, конечно, трындец, как все кануло в лету. Я имею в виду наши ВВС, полки, от которых ничего не осталось, кроме десятка мутных фото и обрывочных воспоминаний очевидцев. Казалось, что вот оно под боком, было, есть и будет, а сейчас уже и концов не найти. Извините за оффтоп. Просто сейчас остается только локти кусать, что не купил лишний рулончик фотопленки.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Самолета-то уж нет давно, жив еще его брат б/н 33, тоже из Галенок .


Только совсем непонятно каким образом СМТ из Галенок попал в Переяславку.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вообще, конечно, трындец, как все кануло в лету. Я имею в виду наши ВВС, полки, от которых ничего не осталось, кроме десятка мутных фото и обрывочных воспоминаний очевидцев. Казалось, что вот оно под боком, было, есть и будет, а сейчас уже и концов не найти. .


Да, тут Алексей Вы совершенно правы!!!

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

В Переяславке-2 не СМТ, а СМ. Как он там оказался, надо уточнить. По-моему, что под руку попало, то и поставили на постамент. МиГ-21СМ из Галенок, когда тех перевооружили МиГ-27-ми, похоже, списывали под разделку. В середине 80-х один перегнали в Хабаровск, а второй в Переяславку. В Хабаровске тогда собирали технику для музея 1ВА. На площадке ПАРМ тогда были МиГ-17, МиГ-21СМ, МиГ-23М, МиГ-25РБ и Як-28. В лихие 90-е все ушло в металлолом и сам музей на базе Дома Офицеров 1ВА захирел и уникальные материалы оттуда были по большей части растащены или выброшены.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В Переяславке-2 не СМТ, а СМ. Как он там оказался, надо уточнить. .


Да конечно СМ (просто опечатка). В Переяславке должны были поставить в качестве памятника другой самолет МиГ-17. (в разобранном виде детали планера лежали возле СКП.). Весной 1983 года полки с переяславки перебазировались в связи с ремонтом ВПП. Дальнейшая судьба этого самолета неизвестна. И в каком году в Переяславке поставили СМ тоже неизвестно.
Алексей подскажите в каком году 18-ый Гв.АПИБ перевооружался на МиГ-27?

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

МиГ-17, похоже, переехал в Хабаровск. На стоянке ПАРМ аэродрома Центральный был простой, не Ф, МиГ-17 1954 года выпуска подготовленный для установки на постамент, щедро задутый серебрянкой из краскопульта вместе с остеклением фонаря и с заделанным заглушкой воздухозаборником. Наверное, махнули не глядя на 21-й. Перевооружаться на МиГ-27 Галенки начали, если память не изменяет в 1984 году.

----------


## muk33

> В Переяславке-2 не СМТ, а СМ. Как он там оказался, надо уточнить. По-моему, что под руку попало, то и поставили на постамент. МиГ-21СМ из Галенок, когда тех перевооружили МиГ-27-ми, похоже, списывали под разделку. В середине 80-х один перегнали в Хабаровск, а второй в Переяславку.


Добвлю - и один в Магадан. Для детского ВСТК "Подвиг". Перегоняли через наш 10-й участок во второй половине 80-х.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Добвлю - и один в Магадан. Для детского ВСТК "Подвиг". Перегоняли через наш 10-й участок во второй половине 80-х.


Похоже это он!
Территория военно-патриотического клуба "Подвиг", г. Магадан.

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

Точно! Значит два галенковских МиГа еще живы. Кстати, интересная подробность. б/н 05 имел на левом борту закрашенную белую молнию со звездой на верхнем обтекателе ниши шасси, такую же, как и б/н 17. Я, собственно, по ней и узнал, что самолет из 18 Гв.АПИБ, еще был рисунок за номером слева - похоже гвардейский знак, но без флага ВВС. А на 33-ем из под верхнего слоя краски тоже начал проявляться слева флаг ВВС со знаком гвардии, но следов молнии не заметно. Я это дело в прошлом году сфотографировал. Надо фотки откопать.

----------


## RA3DCS

Антон Барканс прислал фотографию серийного номера самолета МиГ-21СМ на территории военно-патриотического клуба Подвиг города Магадан.
Надпись серийного номера очень выцвела, После цифры 150 (код изделия МиГ-21СМ) должны быть две буквы (номер серии). Пожалуй, это могут быть буквы АМ (12 серия). Так как МиГ-21СМ выпускались с 01 по 15 серию (150СА01-150АЕ??).
Выходит сн. 15-АМ-15

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

Вот, галенковский МиГ-21СМ в Переяславке-2

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот, галенковский МиГ-21СМ в Переяславке-2


А Гвардейский знак закрасили!!
Лишив ветерана всех званий и заслуг!!!
Обидно!!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

Узнал для себя такую новость!
В арсенале МиГ-21СМТ не было ракет РС-2УС.
На каких машинах и в каком году закончилась эпоха РС-2УС в СССР, кто подскажет?

----------


## Кацперский

> Узнал для себя такую новость!
> В арсенале МиГ-21СМТ не было ракет РС-2УС.
> На каких машинах и в каком году закончилась эпоха РС-2УС в СССР, кто подскажет?


Ничего себе! Я думал все знают, что РС-2-УС на самолётах с РП-22 всех модификаций не применялись!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ничего себе! Я думал все знают, что РС-2-УС на самолётах с РП-22 всех модификаций не применялись!


Оказывается не все!!!!
И на всх рисунках их рисуют!

----------


## CRC

Это что рысуя, в модельных журналах не свядчы с мозна было подвесить РС-2УС на Миг-21 c РП-22 СМА .
Во-первых, балки подвесов не приспособленные к этой ракете, укляд полячэнёвы глёвици радиолокационной и найвазнейше одна станция РП-22 працуяца на другой чэстотливосцях.

В СССР последним самолетом с РС-2УС был Миг-21 ПФМ, не личац отдельный Миг-21М? но здесь нет пэвносци ли такие неэкспортировать самолеты были в наличности авиация СССР.
В любой методологии МиГ-21 по РП-22 СМА нет заднэй упоминания ни рисунка РС-2 УС

----------


## Кацперский

> Оказывается не все!!!!
> И на всх рисунках их рисуют!


Я тебе всё что угодно нарисую)))

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я тебе всё что угодно нарисую)))


В рижском музее одно время Миг-21СМТ с РС-2УС в экспозиции был.

----------


## Кацперский

Я его своими пальцами щупал и сразу заметил фиктивный вариант подвесок. РС-2-УС висят на ПУ-12-40УД, а Р-3Р на АПУ-13М1. Экзотика. В частях применялись АПУ-7Д и АПУ-13У2 для них. И всё равно изд. ИС не повесишь на самолёт с РП-22, из-за несоответствия частот магнетрона станции частотам ГСН. О чём спорить-то?

----------


## RA3DCS

> РС-2-УС висят на ПУ-12-40УД, а Р-3Р на АПУ-13М1. Экзотика. В частях применялись АПУ-7Д и АПУ-13У2 для них.


На МиГ-21СМТ для ракет Р3С (изд310А),  Р3Р (изд-320) используются АПУ-13У, АПУ-13У-1. 
Для подвески С-24  ПУ-12-40УД.

На МиГ-21М для ракет Р3С - АПУ-3С,
РС-2УС, С-24 - АПУ-7.

----------


## Кацперский

Легко заметить, что речь идёт о разных периодах. Если я скажу, что для пуска С-24 (С-24Б) на МиГ-21 применялись АПУ-68 (различных модификаций), я совру? ПУ-12-40 устаревшее ПУ. Его снимали постепенно с вооружения. Кстати, АПУ-3С никогда не существовало в природе, хотя такое обозначение в документации можно увидеть и довольно часто. Правильно - АПУ-13 (АПУ-13М, АПУ-13М1 и т.д.). По поводу АПУ-13У (У1, У2). Она для Р-3Р, но можно было и Р-3С вешать (приходилось видеть). А вот на АПУ-13 (М, М1), что имело место быть в Рижском авиамузее, Р-3Р не повесишь никак.

----------


## RA3DCS

Значит, век РС-2УС на советских МиГ-21 был совсем недолгим!
Последние серии МиГ-21ПФ и и видимо даже не с самых первых ПФС.
И закончился скорее всего в 1972 году иначе зачем было нужно изымать из описаний все, что касается ракет РС-2УС приказом ГК ВВС № 0321 05 23.11.72г.

----------


## PPV

> ...На каких машинах и в каком году закончилась эпоха РС-2УС в СССР, кто подскажет?


Ну ... МиГ-21 был не единственным в СССР пепелацем, на котором применялась РС-2УС. Основным был Су-9, эксплуатация которого завершилась в 1980 году, поэтому правильный ответ на этот вопрос - Су-9 и 1980 год...

----------


## lindr

> Значит, век РС-2УС на советских МиГ-21 был совсем недолгим!
> Последние серии МиГ-21ПФ и и видимо даже не с самых первых ПФС.
> И закончился скорее всего в 1972 году иначе зачем было нужно изымать из описаний все, что касается ракет РС-2УС приказом ГК ВВС № 032/05 23.11.72г.


Извините, что повторяюсь (уже писал), но все-таки

1. УПРАВЛЯЕМЫЕ РАКЕТЫ МАЛОЙ ДАЛЬНОСТИ - Военный паритет

Читаем: В середине 60-х на заводах №455 и 43 в связи с расширением числа носителей (МиГ-21ПФМ) было возобновлено производство ракет РС-2УС (К-51, Р-2, Р-2Р, Р-2Л). На миГ-21ПФ, ПФМ (с РЛС ЦД-30ТП) ракеты устанавливались на пусковых устройствах Пу-12-40. *На заводе №43 РС-2УС выпускались до 1973 г.*

Конечно большей степени на экспорт но все-таки...

а ПФМ в частях служили долго...

----------


## Кацперский

> а ПФМ в частях служили долго...


И не только ПФМ, Р тоже мог их применять. На примере Польши - советские МиГ-21ПФМ (42-й гв. апиб) и МиГ-21Р (215-я оаэ тр) состояли на вооружении по 1981 г. У меня есть связь с начальником гр. ПППР 42-го полка, в последующем инженером полка по АВ на рубеже 70-80 гг. Постараюсь у него выяснить, были ли РС-2-УС у них.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Извините, что повторяюсь (уже писал), но все-таки
> 
> 1. УПРАВЛЯЕМЫЕ РАКЕТЫ МАЛОЙ ДАЛЬНОСТИ - Военный паритет
> 
> Читаем: В середине 60-х на заводах №455 и 43 в связи с расширением числа носителей (МиГ-21ПФМ) было возобновлено производство ракет РС-2УС (К-51, Р-2, Р-2Р, Р-2Л). На миГ-21ПФ, ПФМ (с РЛС ЦД-30ТП) ракеты устанавливались на пусковых устройствах Пу-12-40. *На заводе №43 РС-2УС выпускались до 1973 г.*
> ...


Вижу довольно популярным для Вас является это Интернет издание!
Однако слепо верить всему, что гуляет в Интернете уже нельзя! 

Вопрос специалистам по АВ:  можно  ПУ-12-40 «Ворон» использовать для ракеты РС-2УС?
По моим данным нет!

----------


## Кацперский

> И закончился скорее всего в 1972 году иначе зачем было нужно изымать из описаний все, что касается ракет РС-2УС приказом ГК ВВС № 032/05 23.11.72г.


Заговорили спецы по АВ. Твоё предположение не подтвердилось. На 20 августа 1975 года эти ракеты всё находились на вооружении МиГ-21. Конкретно речь идёт о МиГ-21Р 293-го орап в Возжаевке Амурской области.




> ПУ-12-40 «Ворон» использовать для ракеты РС-2УС? По моим данным нет!


А что за данные, если не секрет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А что за данные, если не секрет?


От спецов по АВ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Твоё предположение не подтвердилось. На 20 августа 1975 года эти ракеты всё находились на вооружении МиГ-21. Конкретно речь идёт о МиГ-21Р 293-го орап в Возжаевке Амурской области.


Тогда непонятно, зачем из описаний убираются листы! Если предположить, что на момент понижения грифа описания  ракета РС-2УС все еще находится под грифом. Но в описании ничего нет про саму ракету, а только про цепи управления ею. Могли бы замазать в тексте ее название как к примеру про "Лазурь и Хром-Никель" Что то тут другое!
Кстати удаленные и уничтоженные листы  с ракетой РС-2УС я встречаю уже в нескольких описаниях по МиГ-21ПФ.

----------


## CRC

Руководство говорит, что РС-2УС для МиГ-21 PFM - APU-7, МиГ-19 PM-APU-4

----------


## RA3DCS

> Руководство говорит, что РС-2УС для МиГ-21 PFM - APU-7, МиГ-19 PM-APU-4


АПУ-4 - для УР РС-2-У и НАР АРС-212М
АПУ-6У - для УР РС-2-УС
АПУ-7 - для УР РС-2-У и НАР С-24
АПУ-7Д - для УР РС-2-У, РС-2-УС, Р-55, Х-66, Х-23 и НАР С-24

----------


## lindr

> Кстати удаленные и *уничтоженные листы* с ракетой РС-2УС я встречаю уже в нескольких *описаниях по МиГ-21ПФ*.


Ключевое слово в вашей фразе *МиГ-21ПФ*.

Есть простое возможное объяснение. Как уже писалось РС-2уС решили ввести в состав вооружения МиГ-21ПФ в 1962, однако процесс испытаний затянулся и Ракету ввели уже в состав вооружения МиГ-21ПФМ 

И тут же столкнулись с нехваткой ракет, для чего возобновили ее производство, однако в связи с выходом МИГ-21ПФМ на экспорт потребности еще возросли и МиГ-21ПФ оснащались ракетами, если вообще оснащались, по остаточному принципу.

Указанное вами описание МиГ-21ПФ вполне могло быть написано в переходный период 1962-65. В 1972 году стало ясно что вскоре (в 1973) серийное производство будет свернуто и те МиГ-21ПФ которые не получили РС-2УС уже не получат ее* никогда.*  Возможен другой вариант: ракеты изъяли для поддержания боеготовности ПФМ и Р.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ключевое слово в вашей фразе *МиГ-21ПФ*.
> .........
> Указанное вами описание МиГ-21ПФ вполне могло быть написано в переходный период 1962-65. .


Да именно ПФ! описание 63-64 годов.

----------


## Кацперский

> Тогда непонятно, зачем из описаний убираются листы!


Чтобы давать оценки того рода, ты сперва должен прочесть упомянутую директиву. А то мне кажется, ты уже решил, что она касалась всех МиГ-21. Я же допускаю, что речь идёт, например, лишь о самолётах передаваемых учебным частям.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Чтобы давать оценки того рода, ты сперва должен прочесть упомянутую директиву.


Было бы интересно прочитать эту директиву!
Только наверно вряд ли там указана причина принятия такого решения, а скорее только сам факт к исполнению.

----------


## Кацперский

Конечно причина принятия решения там не указана, но есть информация на какие самолёты директива распространяется. И этого достаточно, чтоб сделать определённые выводы.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Конечно причина принятия решения там не указана, но есть информация на какие самолёты директива распространяется. И этого достаточно, чтоб сделать определённые выводы.


Радек, у тебя есть копия дерективы?

----------


## Кацперский

Будь она у меня, я сразу бы её здесь выложил))) Такие документы подлежали уничтожению, по-моему, по истечении определённого срока.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я же допускаю, что речь идёт, например, лишь о самолётах передаваемых учебным частям.


Давайте рассмотрим такую версию.
На книге имеется инвентарный штамп в/ч 48213. Это 96-й  УАП Барнаульского ВВАУЛ.
Однако 96-й УАП с момента формирования 1970 год имел на вооружении самолеты Як-28 и Ил-28 и только в 1982 году начал перевооружаться  на МиГ-21 (УМ, УС, ПФМ, Р) и летал на них до 1991 года.
Так, что изъятие листов  из тех описания произошло значительно раньше перевооружения полка на МиГ-21.

 Еще одно описание по МиГ-21ПФ с удаленными листами со штампом в/ч 23599.
148-й центр боевой подготовки и переучивания личного состава (авиации противовоздушной обороны) (в/ч 23599)  Саваслейка.

Вот еще один экземпляр описания со штампом Пермское ВАТУ листы удалены.

А вот на этом экземпляре описания со штампом Харьковского ВВАУЛ гриф понижен все тем же приказом ГК ВВС но листы касаемые ракет РС-2УС сохранены!

*И какие из этого мы можем сделать выводы?*
Как правило, все миг-21 заканчивали свою летную жизнь в учебных подразделениях ВВС и соответственно технические описания (которые дошли до нас) в основном сохранились оттуда!
 Вот, пожалуй, и ВСЕ!

----------


## Кацперский

> А вот на этом экземпляре описания со штампом Харьковского ВВАУЛ гриф понижен все тем же приказом ГК ВВС но листы касаемые ракет РС-2УС сохранены!
> *И какие из этого мы можем сделать выводы?*


Вывод может быть только один. А именно: директива (приказ) вовсе не касалась снятия с самолётов системы РС-2-УС, а следовательно понижение грифа не связано с этой ракетой. Просто не верится, что директиву (приказ) не выполнили. Это было б грубейшим нарушением с серьёзными последствиями.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ПУ-12-40 устаревшее ПУ. Его снимали постепенно с вооружения.


По поводу устаревшего ПУ имеются сомнения.

Самолет МиГ-21БИС UPG 
Руководство по технической эксплуатации № ГК-622 книга - 2.
Читаем: 
Пусковое устройство ПУ-12-40Е предназначено для стрельбы ракетами С-24Б с механическим взрывателем ударного действия В-24А.
И.Т.Д.

Так, что как в анекдоте « если я и пила, то не такая уж и старая»

----------


## Кацперский

> По поводу устаревшего ПУ имеются сомнения


То что оно устаревшее, я думаю факт не вызывающий сомнений. Ты где-нибудь в частях слышал упоминания про них в 80-е гг.? Я не слышал, а про АПУ-7, АПУ-68 не только слышал, но и видел их. Да в инструкции не наврали, там чистая правда))) ПУ-12-40 служило для пуска С-24 (С-24Б). Насчёт других ракет - пытаюсь выяснить.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ты где-нибудь в частях слышал упоминания про них в 80-е гг.?.


Зимой 1983 года весь личный состав нашей ТЭЧ 300 АПИБ привлекли для подвески «огурцов и помидоров» (так их называли по открытой радиосвязи). Собственноручно пришлось вешать С-24, но какие там были ПУ, убей не помню. Да и по самой ракете в памяти осталось, что головная часть намного тяжелей задней.
Да,  в то  время самолеты особо не интересовали!

----------


## Кацперский

Вчера получил ответ от бывшего инженера 42-го гвардейского апиб по АВ (до этого начальника группы предварительной подготовки пуска ракет сего полка) по поводу наличия на складах ракет РС-2-УС. Ответ положительный. Эти ракеты были вплоть до перевооружения полка на Су-24. То есть до 1981 г.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вчера получил ответ от бывшего инженера 42-го гвардейского апиб по АВ (до этого начальника группы предварительной подготовки пуска ракет сего полка) по поводу наличия на складах ракет РС-2-УС. Ответ положительный. Эти ракеты были вплоть до перевооружения полка на Су-24. То есть до 1981 г.


Радек, спросите: Снятые с вооружения боеприпасы со склавов сразу утилизируют или еще хранят лет 10-15?

----------


## lindr

> Радек, спросите: Снятые с вооружения боеприпасы со склавов сразу утилизируют или еще хранят лет 10-15?


Ракеты были РС-2УС на вооружении МиГ-19ПМ, Су-9, МиГ-21ПФМ вплоть до снятия их с вооружения, последние ПФМ снимали конце 80-х, а некоторые части на  МиГ-19ПМ были перевооружены уже МиГ-29.

----------


## Lans2

> Снятые с вооружения боеприпасы со склавов сразу утилизируют или еще хранят лет 10-15?


у нас на базе еще в нулевых годах хранились КСР-5, хотя когда еще были утилизированы сами носители - Ту-16?!

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, что я практически не видел толковых фото этой списанной и утилизированной РС-2УС. Делал модель, так пришлось по каким-то обрывкам, фрагментам разных фото ориентироваться. Книжка помогла, спасибо А. Карпенко. В Монино вообще из какого-то полена ее выстрогали, стыдоба.
Прошу прощения за офф. А где еще по ней высказаться? :Confused:

----------


## Кацперский

> Радек, спросите: Снятые с вооружения боеприпасы со склавов сразу утилизируют или еще хранят лет 10-15?


Если ты клонишь к тому, что они могли храниться и после снятия с вооружения, то пока могу ответить, что в первом упомянутом мой случае (август 1975 г.) оно не так. Человек служил в то время в Возжаевке в гр. ПППР и  раз с ними сталкивался, это означает лишь одно - они состояли на вооружении. Другое дело, если б только мирно лежали где-нить в уголке склада САВРиБ. Как оно было в 42-м полку к 1981 г. спрошу, не вопрос.

Да ты чё на Вы ко мне?)))

----------


## lindr

299-й ОКШАП с 1976 до 1989 МиГ-21ПФМ использовал, хорошо бы попытаться узнать у них про РС-2УС.

----------


## Кацперский

> 299-й ОКШАП с 1976 до 1989 МиГ-21ПФМ использовал, хорошо бы попытаться узнать у них про РС-2УС.


Да, было бы неплохо. МиГ-21ПФМ в боевой части в те годы - настоящий раритет. К слову. В 42-м гв. апиб чаще всего летали с блоками УБ или бомбами, да ГП-9. Оно понятно, ИБА-шная специфика. У них ни одна лётная смена без работы на полигоне не могла состояться (если погода позволяла). Думаю ситуация в 299-м ошап была такой же.

----------


## AndyK

> 299-й ОКШАП с 1976 до 1989 МиГ-21ПФМ использовал, хорошо бы попытаться узнать у них про РС-2УС.


В корабельных полках авиации ВМФ Миг-21 использовались, как говорят летчики, "для поддержания штанов" (для поддержания навыков в ТП, восстановления после перерывов в летной работе). И находились как правило в составе учебной эскадрильи, боевые эскадрильи на Як-38/38У.

----------


## lindr

Это все так, но нас более интересуют документы на ПФМ, если повезет то части формуляров, поскольку списали их довольно поздно, может что и осталось и что-то полезное по теме всплывет.

----------


## Кацперский

> Ты где-нибудь в частях слышал упоминания про них в 80-е гг.? Я не слышал, а про АПУ-7, АПУ-68 не только слышал, но и видел их


Обнаружил однако фото С-24Б на ПУ-12-40УД в 1983 г.

http://www.airforce.ru/staff/fighter...new_page_6.htm

Правда, чаще всего встречаются самолёты с АПУ.

МиГ-21 в Афганистане

----------


## Кацперский

Получен очередной ответ от инж. по АВ 42-го гв. полка. РС-2-УС находились в 3-м б/к, что для апиб вполне нормально. ПУ-12-40УД в наличии не было.

----------


## Кацперский

Получен ещё один ответ от техника гр. ПППР 1969-1972 гг. - никаких ПУ-12-40 в части (871-й иап) не было. Но ему запомнилось, что в ПВАТУ на учебном аэродроме стоял МиГ-21ПФ с РС-2-УС на этих ПУ.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

See https://www.facebook.com/sekouamadou...type=3&theater


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-21СМТ б/н 08 красный с белой окантовкой (серийный номер 50-17-16) в авиагарнизоне Смуравьево (п. Любимец, Псковская область) ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
Какой у него будет заводской номер?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Какой у него будет заводской номер?


Судя по всему должен быть 500АЧ16

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-21СМТ Боровая.
С помощью коллег установлен серийный номер этого самолета 50-2614, осталось уточнить формулярный!

----------


## lindr

Хм.. я грешным делом думал, что 25-я серия была последней.

Тогда д.б. 50033??? или 5034???, 5035???

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тогда д.б. 50033??? или 5034???, 5035???


Видимо так!
Подождем может и формулярный узнаем!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Видимо так!
> Подождем может и формулярный узнаем!


На МиГ-21СМТ найдены следующие номера: 
- на крышке цилиндра управления конусом номер *26 14* 
- на бирке на третьем шпангоуте *34 110* 
- левая основная стойка-бирка с номером *34117-1* 
- правая основная стойка-бирка с номером *49116 
*Сделать фото пока не было возможности. Номера здесь написаны точно, с учетом пробелов и дефисов.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Серия АЛ21 вызывает сомнение. Выяснилось, что СМТ начали выпускаться с 16 серии.  АЛ- 14 серия видимо это был СМ. а не СМТ.


Действительно СМ тип 15Т но с большим 900 литровым баком.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-21СМТ №60 из 33 иап, 70-е годы.

----------


## RA3DCS

13 июня удалось осмотреть МиГ-21СМТ формулярный № 500АЧ13,  приобретенный группой «Феникс» для восстановления. Основная задача определение соответствия бирок найденных на самолете формулярному номеру.
Вот, что получилось:
Крышка цилиндра управления конусом: – 1714
Бирка 3 го шпангоута: – 50 17 14
Фонарь кабины: 50- 17 13
Агрегаты кабины: 500- АЧ 13
Левая ниша основного шасси (надпись краской) 500АЧ13
Правый элерон 117 – 31
Правая консоль крыла 117 – 23
Левая консоль крыла 117 – 26
Правый стабилизатор 50-17-13
Левый стабилизатор 50-17-13
Левый элерон 117-30
Кресло КМ-1М 101-62

----------


## BETEPAH

На досуге после очередной очистки диска от ненужных файлов наткнулся на страницу всем давно знакомой книги

где по какой-то причине перепутаны фотографии, и вместо обещанного МиГ-21СМТ из Люботина Харьковской области почему-то красуется Гатчинский.
Я как-то не припоминаю, чтобы в Люботине был памятник МиГ-21СМТ. Зато я точно знаю, что на пол пути из Харькова в Люботин расположен аэродром ДОСААФ Коротич, где долгое время находились самые разнообразные самолёты, в качестве некого среднего между музеем, памятниками и пособиями. Среди них одно время был и такой:



Я так понимаю, автор хотел поделиться фотографией этого борта, но не сложилось.

Также чисто случайно наткнулся на фото МиГ-21СМТ из Перещепино Днепропетровской области (тут уже упоминался).
Памятник установлен в 1995 году.





Обращает на себя внимание схожесть повреждений носовой части самолёта из Коротича и заплаток на самолёте из Перещепино (кстати ни у кого нет фото левого борта в лучшем качестве?). Также совпадает бортовой номер. Может ли это быть один и тот же самолёт?

----------


## AndyM

да, 500АЧ02

----------


## RA3DCS

> Обращает на себя внимание схожесть повреждений носовой части самолёта из Коротича и заплаток на самолёте из Перещепино (кстати ни у кого нет фото левого борта в лучшем качестве?). Также совпадает бортовой номер. Может ли это быть один и тот же самолёт?


Там слишком много заплаток. Этот борт использовался в ШМАСе для тренировки механиков слесарной механической группы.

----------


## BETEPAH

Тогда скорее всего это разные самолёты.

----------


## BETEPAH

Кстати, ещё один "горбатый" МиГ-21 притаился в одном из ангаров ХАИ

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кстати, ещё один "горбатый" МиГ-21 притаился в одном из ангаров ХАИ


Это МиГ-21БИС!

----------


## RA3DCS

Похоже борт из Перещепино не мог использовать БДЗ-66-21Н!
Или это просто  результат тренировки механиков СМГ?

----------


## BETEPAH

> Это МиГ-21БИС!


Ясно. Не узнал в темноте без хвостовой секции.

----------


## PPV

Приказ МАП № 16 от 13.01.1971 г.
В целях улучшения ЛТД самолетов МиГ-21СМ и МиГ-21МФ, учитывая положительные результаты испытаний двигателя Р13Ф-300, ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ:
1 ... Начальнику 1 ГУ т. Давыдову, главному конструктору ММЗ «Зенит» т. Белякову, директору ГАЗ т. Силаеву обеспечить:
- изготовление до 01.02.1971 г. и поставку в/ч 18374 с-та МиГ-21СМ № 151114 с двигателем Р13Ф-300 с повышенной тягой, со станцией «С-21» и весовым эквивалентом станции ЦД-30.
- изготовление в 03-05.1971 г. 15 самолетов МиГ-21СМ с двигателем Р13Ф-300 и повышенной тягой.
- передачу до 25.01.1971 г. на СИ с-та МиГ-21СМ № 151110 с двигателем Р13Ф-300 и увеличенным накладным баком.
- проведение испытаний и получение до 01.03.1971 г. заключения от в/ч 18374 по самолетам МиГ-21СМ №№ 151110 и 151114 и инструкций летчику для МиГ-21СМТ и МиГ-21МТ.
- передачу ММЗ «Знамя Труда» для изготовления самолетов МиГ-21МТ оснастки и ТД, 15 комплектов деталей и накладных ТБ по графику, согласованному между заводами.
- изготовление 5хМиГ-21СМ с двигателем Р13Ф2-300 (тяга 9,9 тонн) в 4 кв. 1971 г. в дополнение к приказу министерства от 25.09.1970 г. № 304.
- изготовление, начиная со 2 кв. 1971 г. самолетов МиГ-21СМ, оборудованных под установку двигателей Р13Ф-300.
2. Начальнику 6 ГУ т. Болботу и директору ММЗ «Знамя Труда» т. Воронину обеспечить изготовление 15 самолетов МиГ-21М, предназначенных для поставки ВВС в 1-2 кв. 1971 г. по типу образца с-та МиГ-21СМ пр-ва ГАЗ (с двигателем Р13Ф-300 с повышенной тягой), в т.ч. 5 самолетов в 03.1971 г., и остальных – до 30.05.1971 г.
3. Самолетам МиГ-21СМ и МиГ-21МФ с двигателем Р13Ф-300 и повышенной тягой присвоить соответственно индексы МиГ-21СМТ и МиГ-21МТ. ...
... 5. В частичное изменение приказа министерства от 25.09.1970 г. № 304, начальнику ЛИИ т. Уткину и главному конструктору ММЗ «Зенит» т. Белякову закончить испытаний с-та МиГ-21СМТ с двигателем Р13Ф2-300 и передать его на СИ до 15.09.1971 г. ...
6. Начальнику 3 ГУ т. Степину, главному конструктору УМКБ т. Гаврилову и директору Уфимского моторостроительного завода ... обеспечить изготовление и выпуск двигателей Р13Ф-300 в сроки и в количествах, согласно приложению...

Согласно приложению к приказу, предусматривалось изготовление и поставка в 1971 г.: 
17 шт. Р13Ф-300 на ММЗ «Знамя Труда», 
18 шт. Р13Ф-300 на ГАЗ,
8 шт. Р13Ф2-300 на ГАЗ ...

----------


## RA3DCS

> - изготовление в 03-05.1971 г. 15 самолетов МиГ-21СМ с двигателем Р13Ф-300 и повышенной тягой.
> ...


Спасибо Павел! 
Значит все верно. СМ с серийного номера 15-14-18 по 15-15-07 шли под обозначением Тип-15Т.

----------


## RA3DCS

> 2. Начальнику 6 ГУ т. Болботу и директору ММЗ «Знамя Труда» т. Воронину обеспечить изготовление 15 самолетов МиГ-21М, предназначенных для поставки ВВС в 1-2 кв. 1971 г. по типу образца с-та МиГ-21СМ пр-ва ГАЗ (с двигателем Р13Ф-300 с повышенной тягой), в т.ч. 5 самолетов в 03.1971 г., и остальных – до 30.05.1971 г.
> ...


Успели! 
Последний МиГ-21МТ 96-40-15 выпущен 26 мая 1971 года!

----------


## BETEPAH

Попалось фото МиГ-21СМТ №17 когда он был ещё в Харькове, на учебной площадке ХВВАИУ.
 

https://ok.ru/group1yekhvatku/album/...6/896780186510

----------


## AndyK

МиГ-21СМТ  борт. № 29 зав. № 50030546(?), перегон после ремонта на ОдАРЗ по маршруту Одесса - Вещево.

----------


## RA3DCS

> МиГ-21СМТ  борт. № 29 зав. № 50030546(?), перегон после ремонта на ОдАРЗ перегон по маршруту Одесса - Вещево.


Андрей, с более лучшим разрешением нельзя посмотреть? Тут ничего не читается!

----------


## AndyK

> Андрей, с более лучшим разрешением нельзя посмотреть? Тут ничего не читается!


Попробую исходники запросить. Но номер вроде 30546 читается

----------

